# Baneblade points?



## Prosniper226 (Dec 24, 2010)

how many points does a baneblade cost???


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

We are not allowed to state actual points cost.
I can, however, work around that.
You play BT yes? Therefore you have their Codex.
A BaneBlade costs the same as two Land Raiders.

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Prosniper226 said:


> how many points does a baneblade cost???


If you type in 'Baneblade datasheet' on Google (or whatever) you'll find some useful info:grin:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Keep in mind that a baneblade is designed for Apoc levels of play. In a normal points range (maxing at 2000) such a tank might overpower the other army to the point they can't do anything against it, or it will leave your army so far underpowered you can't win an objective based game.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

look for the data sheet on the GW site, all the info is there, includeing points and upgrades. If useing in a non-apoc game, then use the IA guidelines for super heavys and only field it in games of 2500+. Unless of course your running the line breaker mission from the missions book that is


----------



## Prosniper226 (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks guys :]


----------

